# Pocket hole jigs { KREG }



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

setting depth of drill for Kreg Add Reputation Report This Post! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have just purchased a Kreg pocket hole jig, and was sort of confused with what length of screw i need . The screws in the set seem humungus,. plus they have a square drive .
Can i use any type of screw?
any length of screw?
or do i need to use only the Kreg screws?
Does the collet for the Drill bit be adusted to the full length of screw?
sorry so obvious questions which proberly just as obvious answers
but it's got me alittle baffled proberly because i'm blonde


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The instruction that came with my CMT jig is to set it up so when the bit is in the jig it is up about 1/8" from touching the base.

There are several different lengths of Kreg screws for various thicknesses of stock.

Kreg Tool Company | Kreg Jigs, Deck Jig, Precision Routing Systems, Klamp Components, and more has a bunch of pocket hole fundamental videos available


----------



## weewillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Pete, my kreg stuff came with some instructions. It's 10pm, Tues. right now so I'll get in my shop tomorrow and check my drill collar. I use 1-1/4" screws on 3/4" nominal stock. Screws need to be flat under the head. I really like the square drive, so much more control on torque. 1-1/2" screws on 3/4 stock will penetrate through the face.
Believe me, color of hair doesn't matter, I don't have much left from pulling it all out. Ha
More later. Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

You should find all of your answers here.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

instructions oh yes!! maybe i should have a look at them, 
the hair's grey really i put crap in it to go back to natural
Turned Fifty one today so feeling old aswell


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Pocket hole screws are different than say drywall screws. The way the top is shaped helps them dig into the wood. Once you start using the jig you will go through a lot of screws so it's best if you buy them in bulk. Just do a search for pocket holes screws and you will find places on line.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Peter, lots of instructional videos on Youtube. This is the first one that I got when I searched for "kreg jig" There are lots more there. 

Kreg Jig


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Just a word of caution about the bit. Be sure to get the collet good and tight, I had an instance when the collet slipped and the bit bottomed out and was bent, cost $20 to replace it. So, just pay attention, use the jig, get acquainted with and will do everything that it is supposed to to. 

After I first got mine a coupld of years ago and was talking about it on this forum, one member made the remark that while the jig is great for what it is made for, fine woodworking projects should never be constructed using screws. I do not claim to be an advanced wood worker but because of the remark, I have never used the jig again but am glad that it is available any time that I need it. I wouldn't want to be without it as it does work so well when you are working on a project, such as shelving for example, where that type of jointery is applicable and/or desirable. 

Jerry


Jerry


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Jerry Bowen said:


> After I first got mine a coupld of years ago and was talking about it on this forum, one member made the remark that while the jig is great for what it is made for, fine woodworking projects should never be constructed using screws. I do not claim to be an advanced wood worker but because of the remark, I have never used the jig again but am glad that it is available any time that I need it. I wouldn't want to be without it as it does work so well when you are working on a project, such as shelving for example, where that type of jointery is applicable and/or desirable.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry, we're going to get WAY off topic here and I apologize in advance to the OP Peter. If the Kreg jig makes life easier for you, by all means use it. There are some people who would shudder at using power tools over hand tools. There is NO right, or wrong, way to do this hobby. We all work at different skill levels and with different methods to achieve a common end. As long as you are practiceing SAFETY while in your shop, who cares which of the many methods you use.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

BrianS said:


> Jerry, we're going to get WAY off topic here and I apologize in advance to the OP Peter. If the Kreg jig makes life easier for you, by all means use it. There are some people who would shudder at using power tools over hand tools. There is NO right, or wrong, way to do this hobby. We all work at different skill levels and with different methods to achieve a common end. As long as you are practiceing SAFETY while in your shop, who cares which of the many methods you use.


Brian,
I couldn't agree with you more. So far in my woodworking career I have spent most of my time learning how to do different things and most of my time has been spent experiment and learning, the use of the Kreg jig is just one of things that I wanted to learn about and how to use it. I suggested it to my sister for a gift for her husband and he has used it extensively for making shelves and really like it. But again, back to your point, there is no such thing as only way to do anything.

Jerry


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Peter--have you made sense of the instructions? They should have helped you out.

I got my Kreg Jig a few months back, and have used it a fair amount and it works great. Saved a lot of time and added rigidity to a chest i'm working on. I think for me, much will depend on the project and what I want to derive from it. For some projects I've done, MY desire was no mechanical fasteners. For other projects (like the chest)--it's a piece of usable furniture in a lake cottage that will be rented out so while the exterior appearance was the most important factor, the way it might be handled (or mishandled??) by strangers needed to be accounted for. I wanted to do through-tenons with wedges for the frame, instead chose stub tenons reinforced with glue and pocket screws due to the use by non-owners. 

Bottom line--every tool has a purpose, and there are times to use and not use everything.

earl


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Peter, I am also knew to pocket hole joinery. But with that said, Purchased the Kreg set. It came with great instructions and being the dummy of woodworking, I read every word. I also went to U-Tube to find out what I could. Great video by Kreg. I am not sure about doing fine woodworking, but for all that I have used it for it has been good. I do not even use glue anymore for most projects. The square head screws or deck screws are fine. Just my opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

*Reply to Brian*



BrianS said:


> Jerry, we're going to get WAY off topic here and I apologize in advance to the OP Peter. If the Kreg jig makes life easier for you, by all means use it. There are some people who would shudder at using power tools over hand tools. There is NO right, or wrong, way to do this hobby. We all work at different skill levels and with different methods to achieve a common end. As long as you are practiceing SAFETY while in your shop, who cares which of the many methods you use.


Could not agree more with you Brian. Some of us don't have the skills, experience or tools to replicate what others are able to do. For most of us it is a hobby, something to be enjoyed. Completing a project, however that is accomplished, and the pride and satisfaction that goes with that are all that really counts in my book.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lots of good advice here. I prefer the square head because you can get more torque to the screw. I buy bulk screws from Kreg, sometimes on sale. I've tried other brands and they're mostly OK, but I've split a couple pieces using them. 

As a general rule, I insert the bit and set the stop so that the tip is about 1/8th inch from the bottom of the jig. Use the coarse thread for softer woods, the fine threads for hard woods. Watch the videos on using the jig, many applications I would never have though of. Also, get the Kreg clamp to hold rails and stiles in place and the Kreg KHC-RAC Right Angle Clamp for case work. The new Kreg auto adjusting clamps are very nice and only a few bucks more than the older ones. If I didn't already have the old style, I'd pop for the auto adjusters.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your inputs and advise , i'll get to reading thee instruct V on's asap
the videos helped heaps


----------



## weewillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello Pete, well, as usual I'm a day late and dollar short, but as promised, I'll attempt to add an image to this message. Good luck. Bill o.k. can't get there from here.


----------



## amilla (Nov 21, 2011)

*Kreg jigs are great*

Kreg pocket hole jigs are great. I am a happy owner. However, a friend of mine introduced me to the porter cable 560. I can not yet post links, but check it out on youtube. It is more expensive than the kreg jig, but, who knows, it may be something to consider.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Kreg master sets include a gage for setting up your collar position, this is on the side supports. The new K5 jig includes a handy set up block for adjusting the collar position.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

We just got the Kreg K4MS. Took longer to put it together than to connect the first two test pieces!

Glad we only had to put it together once 

I did put white paint into the embossed measurement/indicator text on the jig tho' so I can see it in any light, rather than trying to view blue on blue at the correct angle.


----------



## Dale2992 (Dec 13, 2012)

I added some Silver Nail Polish to the lettering on the Jig to be able to read it better, if ya get a little on the smooth area just wipe it with a stiff paper towel before it dries. 

If that doesnt clean it up for ya just a touch of Nail Polish remover on a Q-Tip may work later. Personally I would test it on an area that is non-functioning (under the base in a small place), different plastics are affected by different solvents.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Told Ya's i was blonde*



greenacres2 said:


> Peter--have you made sense of the instructions? They should have helped you out.
> 
> I got my Kreg Jig a few months back, and have used it a fair amount and it works great. Saved a lot of time and added rigidity to a chest i'm working on. I think for me, much will depend on the project and what I want to derive from it. For some projects I've done, MY desire was no mechanical fasteners. For other projects (like the chest)--it's a piece of usable furniture in a lake cottage that will be rented out so while the exterior appearance was the most important factor, the way it might be handled (or mishandled??) by strangers needed to be accounted for. I wanted to do through-tenons with wedges for the frame, instead chose stub tenons reinforced with glue and pocket screws due to the use by non-owners.
> 
> ...


----------

